# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  New Purple Pig-Nose Frog Found in Remote Mountains

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) August 24th, 2017 11:34 AM: New Purple Pig-Nose Frog Found in Remote Mountains*



*Full Article*

----------

